# Posix Regex Software ?!



## Hawkings (13. Mai 2008)

Hi @ all...
nachdem ich gerade mit einem lauten sche...ade bemerkt hatte, dass mir eine Google-Suche kein befriedigendes Ergebnis liefert bezüglich Posix Regex, dass ich zu so einer späten Zeit noch verstehen kann, frage ich jetzt hier!

Was ist Posix Regex Software, wofür brauche ich sie(laut Installationguide benötige ich sie ..-.-) und vor allem, wo kriege ich das her für Linux?!
Ich weiß nur soviel, dass sie reguläre Ausdrücke beschreibt?! Also wie Klammern, \ etc...

Wäre lieb, wenn mich einer aufgeklärt diesbezüglich und gleich noch nen Link hat 

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2008)

Was Du suchst ist wahrscheinlich PCRE (*P*erl *C*ompatible *R*egular *E*xpressions). (Korrektur: Perl, nicht Posix...)
Pakete dazu sollten in jeder Distribution vorhanden sein.

Regular Expressions sind uebrigens eher zur Suche bestimmt, koennen aber natuerlich auch zum Ersetzen genutzt werden.

Es gibt einige Programme die Regular Expressions zur Suche nutzen, darunter zum Beispiel grep.

Edit: Trotz meinem Fehler von oben nutzt grep wenn ich mich recht erinnere Posix-RegEx.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2008)

PCRE steht für Perl Compatible Regular Expressions.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2008)

Ups. Dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## Hawkings (14. Mai 2008)

Hm...ich gehe nach einem Installation-Guide vor, der mehr als nur lückenhaft und fehlerbehaftet ist...
Ein Schritt von diesem Installationguide gibt eben die Installation von OpenLDAP vor...kurze Suche ergab folgende Vorraussetzungen für die Software. 
Klickmich

Und dort steht POSIX REGEX Software...oder hab ich jetzt einen an der Erbse?! Könnte ja sein, dass mein Kaffee 1,2,3 viele Löffel zuviel Pulver hat ;-)

Oder ist die Software von Perl genau das, was mit dem POSIX gemeint ist?! Weil soweit ich weiß dient dieses POSIX REGEX ja für genau dasselbe oder?!


----------



## Navy (14. Mai 2008)

Was Du brauchst ist einfach die POSIX-regex-routinen, in Deinem Fall reicht also die libregex-Bibliothek (Ich weiß: Tautologie) bzw. "GNU regular expression library". Eigentlich sollte diese bei jeder Distribution dabei sein und wenn nicht, dann kannst Du sie einfach selber kompilieren...

Einen Link könnte ich Dir ja liefern, nur welche Distribution verwendest Du?


----------



## Hawkings (14. Mai 2008)

Die verwendete Distribution ist Redhat Linux 9...
Über einen Link würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Navy (14. Mai 2008)

Die Posix-Regexp sind Bestandteil der GNU-Utils, welche als rpm verfügbar sind:
http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=sh-utils

Sollte aber einklich schon auf Deinem System drauf sein.


----------



## Hawkings (14. Mai 2008)

sicher ist sicher ;-)
danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten 

Ich habe aber noch eine frage, und zwar kennt sich einer mit OpenLDAP aus?!
Und zwar ist hier ebenfalls eine Datenbank von Berkeley vorrausgesetzt...
ich hatte das installiert nach der Vorgehensweise Linux OpenLDAP mit Berkeley Version 4.6.21 und OpenLDAP 2,.4.9 und der sagt mir, dass die Versionen inkompatibel sind, dabei steht das sogar im README, dass das mit den beiden perfekt passt...
Weiß einer auch dazu was?! Oder sollte ich hierfür eher einen neuen Thread öffnen?! Oder löst das librege das jetzt?! Try and Error...bis gleich


----------



## Hawkings (14. Mai 2008)

Das hier habe ich genommen:
Package Summary Distribution Download
sh-utils-2.0.11-5.2.src.html A set of GNU utilities commonly used in shell scripts. Updates for Red Hat Enterprise Linux 2.1AW Sources sh-utils-2.0.11-5.2.src.rpm

und das kam beim ausführen bei raus :

drwxr-xr-x   11 root     root         4096  6. Mai 13:23 apache-tomcat-5.5.26
-rw-------    1 root     root     14837760  6. Mai 13:22 apache-tomcat-5.5.26.tar
-rw-------    1 root     root     40099840 13. Mai 13:20 berkeleydb.4.5.20.tar
drwxrwxr-x   59 100      users        4096 20. Sep 2006  db-4.5.20.NC
-rw-------    1 root     root     51589120  6. Mai 16:04 db-4.6.21.NC.tar
-rw-------    1 root     root     36376686  6. Mai 12:46 j2sdk-1_4_2.bin
-rw-------    1 root     root     70514910  6. Mai 12:13 j2sdk6.bin
-rw-------    1 root     root     19207812  6. Mai 10:54 jre-6u5-linux-i586-rpm.bin
-rw-------    1 root     root      1160848 14. Mai 11:02 libregex.src.rpm
drwxrwxr-x   10 2000     2000         4096 13. Mai 16:08 openldap-2.4.8
-rw-------    1 root     root     21165056  6. Mai 15:34 openldap-release.tar
drwxr-xr-x   22 root     root         4096 13. Mai 10:06 openssl-0.9.8g
-rw-------    1 root     root     16773120  7. Mai 14:24 openssl-0.9.8g.tar
[root@vpc-xp downloads]# rpm -i libregex.src.rpm
Warnung: libregex.src.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID db42a60e


----------

